# Ratting dogs for hire



## Jessiofpgh (7 mo ago)

Hello I’m new here but I live in pittsburgh pa and have been searing the internet trying to find a ratting dog for hire in the Pittsburgh area. So I thought I’d starting searching dog forums in hopes that someone near by would be willing to come out for a hunt.

MY HOUSEHOLD: I have 3 kids my oldest is 16 and my youngest is 10. We also have 3 dogs, a water turtle, and a macaw. Besides that I have a neighbor with 3 dogs and kids/grand baby so poison is out of the question. My hopes are to get rid of the majority of them quickly and then call an exterminator who won’t use poison as a preventative measure.

THE BACKGROUND:We moved into the house last year, and I noticed a hold by my back door that went under the property. Nothing ever seemed to go in or out so I assumed whatever was living there is gone. I started seeing seeing rats outside in the fall, so we put in measures making sure everything was tightly sealed. I assumed they were coming from my neighbors house because they were always scurrying under the property fence. Two weekends ago I noticed a hole in my floor by the back door I called my ex and he said it was probably just the dogs because there was no signs of animals eating food or grease marks on my walls. So I felt better. Last weekend as I was doing laundry I smelt something funny and then as dusk approached I could hear the little creatures under my washing machine. I haven’t been back down since.


----------



## Poppy14 (Apr 13, 2017)

I wonder if you could find a local barn hunt club, that could give you recommendations?

Best of luck, I understand not wanting to use poison. I'm nowhere close but if I were my dog would happily take on the task  But I bet there is someone local to you.


----------



## Sparkles2022 (10 mo ago)

There is a guy who periodically comments on a blog I follow. He has his own blog too and calls himself Terrier Man. I bet he'd know who could help in your area.


----------

